# CT Weather Thread



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

This winter we seem to be missing all the storms, Post here for CT weather. Any storms that seem to come either go north or south.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

You are in the wrong part of CT, Northern CT not to bad this year. You guys have to start setting up seasonal contracts, then you won't care if it doesn't snow and still get paid. Here is site where who got what.

http://www.conndot.ct.gov/data/weather/wru_index.htm


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, I would have thought you would have been getting a lot of what we are getting here just over the MA. border. I know Hartford and the Farmington Valley guys have been plowing the same amount as me and I'm just over the CT border.

There's a CT weather thread here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53146


----------



## RSheaLand (Jan 26, 2006)

just saw 2 flakes get the loader ready


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

those mustve been the same 2 flakes that flew over my house. 

it sure feels like snow though.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

red07gsxr;495009 said:


> This winter we seem to be missing all the storms, Post here for CT weather. Any storms that seem to come either go north or south.


what part of CT are you in ????....we've gotten over 35 inches already this year and still have full cover on the ground


----------



## RSheaLand (Jan 26, 2006)

Are all of the Connecticut guys watching the rain come down today?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

RSheaLand;504513 said:


> Are all of the Connecticut guys watching the rain come down today?


yup. almost enough to go splash in the puddles.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Right now I have rain thats freezing on contact since the temp. is only 28 degrees......:realmad:


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

its really coming down here. getting windy too


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

just thought id share some jersey weather with ya...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yep whole lotta rain here


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;504669 said:


> yep whole lotta rain here


Slowing down a little but still coming down in hamden


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

rain and more rain....just want some snow


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

REpost of my last post on the 1st......... Rain and more rain:realmad:


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

Yes, indeed. Just a whole lot of rain here. All of the snow is gone for the most part, even the snowbanks are heavily depleated. It is supposed to be near 55 degrees tomorrow!

I know all about February thaw, but this is nuts!

Has anyone heard of any storms on the horizon?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like we might get 1 storm late Feb. according to accu weather...But the way this year has gone, believe it when you see it. Pretty tired of checking the weather all the time only to see snow storms miss us. How come the rain never misses us in CT? When they predict rain, it rains. When they say its gonna snow, we get nothing or only a little. I think its time to uncover the boat and consider this winter a BUST.


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

We better have a strong finish this winter or im not plowing next year, Cant take waiting for snow anymore


----------



## RSheaLand (Jan 26, 2006)

Are any CT guys getting any snow today


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

4 inches and still coming down


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

WingPlow;512250 said:


> 4 inches and still coming down


More than most; are you sure that your ruler is not metric?? http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/products/BOSPNSBOX


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

RSheaLand;512234 said:


> Are any CT guys getting any snow today


1/2" _maybe_ 3/4" here. Maybe tomorrow......from NWS


> FARTHER NORTHWEST...FROM NORTHERN PORTIONS OF CT AND RI NORTHEAST
> INTO MA /INCLUDING GREATER BOSTON AREA/ AND INTO NEARBY NH. SO COULD
> SEE BRIEF BLIZZARD CONDITIONS FOR AN HOUR OR TWO. WIND GUSTS OF 40 TO 50 MPH WILL BE COMMON ACROSS THE REGION
> SUNDAY EVENING...WITH A LOW PROB OF 60 MPH ACROSS THE GREATER BOSTON
> AREA INCLUDING NORTHEAST MA AND SOUTHEAST NH.


----------



## RSheaLand (Jan 26, 2006)

does any one in CT have any snow left or has it all washed away?


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

RSheaLand;515880 said:


> does any one in CT have any snow left or has it all washed away?


we've had snow on the ground all winter up here, it got a little thin during the warm spell but never was completely gone


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I still have some snow on the ground up in Thompson. 
The other day it was 53 in Norwich and 34 in Thompson crazy


----------



## RSheaLand (Jan 26, 2006)

What did the CT guys get out of this storm


----------

